
Genetic test to pick your diet: $149 - hendler
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100303/sc_nm/us_diet_genes
======
xiaoma
This is kind of interesting, but it's probably not worth it for very many
people at this point. In a few years, there will almost definitely be much
better and much cheaper tests.

~~~
kennu
If you have enough patience, you can probably measure this by trying out
different diets.

The important thing is to acknowledge that low-fat and low-carb seem to be
equally good approaches and they depend on your genetic code, not some
preference or public opinion.

------
rms
This test is a PR gimmick; don't bother.

~~~
corruption
What? This type of test is commonplace in many other species, especially
livestock. Are you saying that our genes have nothing to do with how we absorb
and process food?

~~~
jonsen
Of course genes matter. But very few humans live and eat like animals. The
sheer complexity of food processing byproducts and additives humans are
offering their digestive tract makes the problem intractable.

~~~
corruption
If it's intractable why do the field of nutrigenomics and personalized drugs
see such large experimental effects, when the studies treatments usually only
manipulate a single SNP target?

BTW: Of course...but is not a logical argument.

